# Jimmy made me do it!



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lol the boards own super mod jimmy held a gun to my head and said i was to post up my before and after pics from before my first show in 2006 till the present me this year 

hope its of some inspiration to others,i think some will have seen these pics before but i'm never one to shy away from a blatant self tarting post lol,especially when requested by a moderator that i can cunningly shift all blame too lol

first pic is circa mid 2004,had stopped training for a cple years and turned into one of those fat skinny folk lol

next two pics is when i did my first show in may2006,and the next two are from May this year which was my first year in the Mr's classes and i managed to win the UKBFF o90kg Scottish


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Great transformation 

Thank god for muscle memory lol

Big competition size increase from 2006 to 2008

gun size has increased nicely too 

what you weigh 2006 compared to 2008 pics


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

Wow, that's impressive mate. Well done. :beer:

Where the fuk did you get those guns? I'm jealous!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Fantastic transformation mate!!!!


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Top right pic is awesome mate, well done very inspiring stuff

Edit: just looked at the bottom pic properly are you smuggling cannonballs? Those delts are enormous


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

nice one weeman... i think the 1st pic you look better in 

great work :thumbup1:


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

The change in arm size is massive, shoulder and leg size improvements not far behind either. Overall just impressive


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

I never get tired of seeing these pics mate, truely outstanding and the black and white pic is nuts! delts are off the scale 

Have you got a current off season pic mate?


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow. The mass you gained from 06 to 08 Bri is amazing.

Well done mate


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks folks,really appreciate the comments 

my first contest weight was 187lbs in 2006 versus 203lbs in the 2008 double bi pic,i'm about 208lbs in the black and white pic which was taken 2 weeks before the bicep pic at the first show of the season but i knew i needed to drop loads of water.

about the most recent offseason pic i have of me is taken in june for my bio page on the extreme nutrition website  i'm about 220-224lbs in these pics.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

very impressive progress mate congrats. If you dont mind me asking what is your off season diet like as it looks like you stay reasonably lean while obviously gaining some good size.

thnks mate


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Brian, I have followed your journals and progress for sometime now on RG right from your first show. I take my hat off to you Sir you look awsome and have come a very long way, I think in the next few years you will be a force to be reckoned with. Well done Pal. :thumbup1:


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

one of my fave amateur phisiques, great work!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

You obviously had a good bit of muscle in the first pic its not like you started from scratch lol but amazing work all the same last picture is awesome.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Superb progress mate! Hats off to you bud. What your doing is obviously working.

Keep up the hard work.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Off season pic is great mate, you look fckin huge!

ramsay lookin beefy too :cool2:


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

hehe class mate, you know you are LOL


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

nice one brian

i jujst think the board deserved to see a quick transformation

this is due to hard work, dedication and excellent genetics

get up the freaky lower back pics....those who havent seen it will NEVER have seen anything like it....


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Awesome shape and condition mate,

you have some killer delts

Surfer


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

amazing transformation brian

you competing next year bud?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice one dude. You do have some crazy delts, and a good bloody balance. GIT.. Hugs. ha ha

It show's with hard work and dedication that goals can be acheived. 

Although Training like Big Girls pays off he he. lol

Geo.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Friggin' hell!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

c'mon bri...

lower back pics please!!!!!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

clarkey said:


> Brian, I have followed your journals and progress for sometime now on RG right from your first show. I take my hat off to you Sir you look awsome and have come a very long way, I think in the next few years you will be a force to be reckoned with. Well done Pal. :thumbup1:





danimal said:


> one of my fave amateur phisiques, great work!


you guys really cant begin to understand how much those two comments blow me away and totally feel flattered by it,it feels so strange to hear other people regard me so highly and can honestly say i'm moved by that,thanks very much 



Con said:


> You obviously had a good bit of muscle in the first pic its not like you started from scratch lol but amazing work all the same last picture is awesome.


thanks mate,yeah i have trained for around 16-17years off and on,the first pic was taken after a 2 year lay off of doing nothing but drinking and partying like a [email protected],but previous to that i'd been up as high as around 250lbs when training,all be it not the greatest nik yes but i did have muscle memory on my side when i came back 

btw con,wish i had even half your genetics bud,your a beast,and especially more so when you think how young you are mate


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Surferph34 said:


> Awesome shape and condition mate,
> 
> you have some killer delts
> 
> Surfer


thanks dude 



coco said:


> amazing transformation brian
> 
> you competing next year bud?


cheers again bud,yep start prep in january,plan is to capture the condition i was in 2006 but with my new size,and maybe hopefully a little more  how about you,are you doing novice or class 2 etc mate ?



Geo said:


> Nice one dude. You do have some crazy delts, and a good bloody balance. GIT.. Hugs. ha ha
> 
> It show's with hard work and dedication that goals can be acheived.
> 
> ...


lmao thanks mate,you aint done too shabby yourself big chap 



dmcc said:


> Friggin' hell!


lol cheers mate


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> nice one brian
> 
> i jujst think the board deserved to see a quick transformation
> 
> ...





Jimmy said:


> c'mon bri...
> 
> lower back pics please!!!!!!


lol cheers jimmy,and thanks again for your nice pm in the first place,like i said before,there werent many people who really believed in me back then but you were encouraging me from the get go mate and i appreciate that,but now look whats gone and happened,i turned into a bona fide bigorexic competitive bodybuilder lolol

this pic was taken 10 days out from my first comp in 2006 










:beer:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

foook me thats lean


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

hehe freaky back!!

im surre youll do it mate

novice for me mate - shud be a laff.


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

WOW that is class!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

Crackin transformation Bri, very inspirational, now all you have to do is get Ser to compete and go on as a couple :thumb:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Lin said:


> Crackin transformation Bri, very inspirational, now all you have to do is get Ser to compete and go on as a couple :thumb:


NO CHANCE!!!!!!!!!!!! Its much more fun sitting in the audience, usually had a few drinks, supporting my wee heart out for all of my friends....after a few drinks i even support the folk i don't know lmao....i go to socialise and catch up with all the hugs and kisses i'm owed via text or net.Besides, its my job to keep it all together for Bri, text results home and scream and shout till my voice goes.......and then shout some more!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> NO CHANCE!!!!!!!!!!!! Its much more fun sitting in the audience, usually had a few drinks, supporting my wee heart out for all of my friends....after a few drinks i even support the folk i don't know lmao....i go to socialise and catch up with all the hugs and kisses i'm owed via text or net.Besides, its my job to keep it all together for Bri, text results home and scream and shout till my voice goes.......and then shout some more!


she aint kidding.... i dnt know if i could get on stage without ser in the audience.... i'd sh1t myself that noone would be shouting for me but U can always rely on ser  :thumb: :wub:

Briiiiiian......

You KNOW you got a better "before" pic than that hehe.....


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice transformation please tell me, what diet did you have to have and what was your training routeen did you use a lot of gear?


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

shoulders like boulders!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks to whoever re-discovered this thread its awesome!

Now after my one year lay off for inury, I am very similar to your 2004 pic, its inspiring to think that with enough hard work, in two years I could be looking like you did in 2006!! and 2 more years later well I would be more than happy to have those guns!

Thx for sharing the pics matey

SD


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Lin said:


> Crackin transformation Bri, very inspirational, now all you have to do is get Ser to compete and go on as a couple :thumb:


*
thanks very much Lin *  * think theres more chance of me being able to fly than ser get on the stage lol*



Mrs Weeman said:


> NO CHANCE!!!!!!!!!!!! Its much more fun sitting in the audience, usually had a few drinks, supporting my wee heart out for all of my friends....after a few drinks i even support the folk i don't know lmao....i go to socialise and catch up with all the hugs and kisses i'm owed via text or net.Besides, its my job to keep it all together for Bri, text results home and scream and shout till my voice goes.......and then shout some more!


*see what i mean? lmao besides she is my portable rentacrowd,noisiest bstard in the arena everytime lol*

*
plus we would kill each other if both were on a precontest diet and then what fun would we have? lolol*



Zara-Leoni said:


> she aint kidding.... i dnt know if i could get on stage without ser in the audience.... i'd sh1t myself that noone would be shouting for me but U can always rely on ser  :thumb: :wub:
> 
> Briiiiiian......
> 
> You KNOW you got a better "before" pic than that hehe.....


*ooooooh i dnt know what your talkin about zar,i've always looked this way,nope no other bad pics,no siree bob.........* :whistling:

*
*

*
(ok you mean the moob pic but i really havent got it just now,its on other drive and cant get pc to access it cos the pc is being a c0ck)*

*
i've no doubt you will have that little gem in hiding tho lol*


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Macca 1976 said:


> Nice transformation please tell me, what diet did you have to have and what was your training routeen did you use a lot of gear?


thanks mate  was just a high protein,mod carb,low fat precontest diet i followed to get into show nik,and yes over the time span i used a fair amount of gear,obviously thats a factor but it isnt the be all and end all of the changes made.



Rob070886 said:


> shoulders like boulders!


lol not quite boulders yet mate but thanks 



SportDr said:


> Thanks to whoever re-discovered this thread its awesome!
> 
> Now after my one year lay off for inury, I am very similar to your 2004 pic, its inspiring to think that with enough hard work, in two years I could be looking like you did in 2006!! and 2 more years later well I would be more than happy to have those guns!
> 
> ...


thanks SD 

hope your recovering ok,i'm not familiar tho was it a serious injury i take it mate?i hope your well on the road now 

keep nice and consistent and you know yourself you will achieve your goals faster than you believed possible,thanks for comment on my arms but i'm on the market for a bigger pair these days,hope santa delivers them in time for xmas lol

thanks for taking the time to look at the thread mate


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Fooking ell Weeman, your a bodybuilder as well!!!

 

Looking good mate:thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Fooking ell Weeman, your a bodybuilder as well!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good mate:thumb:


i know mate!!! who would have guessed!! keep it quite tho,i dont think anyone else has realised yet ssssshhhhhh


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I think I remember seeing some of these pics back on 06 on MorayMuscle I always rememebr that back shot, the others you took in the gym that day were also astounding, lean as can be, vascular everywhere.

Great work Brian!


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Have you had a coach/advisor mate, ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> NO CHANCE!!!!!!!!!!!! Its much more fun sitting in the audience, usually had a few drinks, supporting my wee heart out for all of my friends....after a few drinks i even support the folk i don't know lmao....i go to socialise and catch up with all the hugs and kisses i'm owed via text or net.Besides, its my job to keep it all together for Bri, text results home and scream and shout till my voice goes.......and then shout some more!


LMAO Ser I can imagine you now shoutin about with holdin privelages if he doesn't come out on top :lol: :lol: :lol:

Lind xxx


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

its been said alot no doubt but appart from that incredible metamorphosis(need a rep for spelling alone) that lower back shot looks like a reverse six pack.amazing in a freaky way:rockon:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

weeman said:


> lol cheers jimmy,and thanks again for your nice pm in the first place,like i said before,there werent many people who really believed in me back then but you were encouraging me from the get go mate and i appreciate that,but now look whats gone and happened,i turned into a bona fide bigorexic competitive bodybuilder lolol
> 
> this pic was taken 10 days out from my first comp in 2006
> 
> ...


Shina-fookin-light Bri, that's one crazy mofo back you have there jeez :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Lin said:


> LMAO Ser I can imagine you now shoutin about holdin his privates if he doesn't come on top :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Lind xxx


Are we still allowed naughty edits:001_tt2:

If not consider my ass spanked:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Amazing transformation you big ****


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Five-O said:


> I think I remember seeing some of these pics back on 06 on MorayMuscle I always rememebr that back shot, the others you took in the gym that day were also astounding, lean as can be, vascular everywhere.
> 
> Great work Brian!


thanks mate,appreciate that,means a lot,lol imagine you remembering from back on MM,feels like forever ago!!



PAULSHEZ said:


> Have you had a coach/advisor mate, ?


yes and no,for my first show i had a lot of help from Avril Cunliffe-Kieth,her hubby Gary Kieth and Michael O'hanlon (one time ifbb pro,now a nabba pro) later that year in my second contest i was guided a lot by my godsend Scott Liddle (most know him as powerhouse585) who i'm eternally greatfull too.

Ever since then tho its basically been myself and my training partner,Ramsay Strachan,that mastermind all the offseason/prep stuff.

I did have input in the weeks leading into the last 2 out of the 3 shows i did this year from dougie black of extreme nutrition,and will hopefully be working with him a bit more next year 



Lin said:


> LMAO Ser I can imagine you now shoutin about with holdin privelages if he doesn't come out on top :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Lind xxx


lol Lin are you kidding,in those last few weeks into the shows i'm as much use as a used condom,buy the night of the show Ser has been so sex starved that its one of those rarest of times where i can ask her for any sexual act whatsever and get it,fair enough by that point i only last about 23seconds but its the thought that counts eh


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Are we still allowed naughty edits:001_tt2:
> 
> If not consider my ass spanked:bounce: :bounce:


lmfao,mate you'll end up banned before the room opens lmao



MaKaVeLi said:


> Amazing transformation you big ****


lol cheers Mak,bet the pics make u wanna lick me :tongue:



alan0259 said:


> Never really seen a before and after of a pro BB'er, MASSIVE change lol, keep it up!


lololol mate,whilst i take that as a huge compliment i am waaaaaaaaaaay short of pro bodybuilder standards! i've only been competing for two years and done 5 shows,i'm just a wee scrotum compared to most of the competitive athletes on this board!!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

weeman said:


> lol cheers Mak,bet the pics make u wanna lick me :tongue:


lmao no, I already did big boy:thumbup1:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

You look a right cheeky monkey in the before shot.......oooo wait, you are a cheeky monkey  hehehehe


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> lmao no, I already did big boy:thumbup1:


you just made me go hard mate:lol:



Dawn said:


> You look a right cheeky monkey in the before shot.......oooo wait, you are a *cheeky monke*y  hehehehe


thats a polite way of saying it dawn lolol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Lin said:


> LMAO Ser I can imagine you now shoutin about with holdin privelages if he doesn't come out on top :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Lind xxx


I was dying and i told him if he gave up the prep(just a couple of weeks to go lol) i'd get up out of my hospital bed and beat him off of every wall in every ward......then drag him on stage anyway............you can imagine what happens when i'm fit and healthy lol, with holdin is the least of his worries.........  YAY!!!!! for all the other half's who ARE supportive(hehehehe thats my excuse, that its all for his own good, i get nothing from that stage ready body, does nothing for me at all :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> *ooooooh i dnt know what your talkin about zar,i've always looked this way,nope no other bad pics,no siree bob.........* :whistling:
> 
> *
> *
> ...


what...... do you mean THIS one....?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i love this thread

brian....you are going to be scotlands hottest bb'ing property one day


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:HEMAPHRODITE ALERT :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

I can still remember seeing pics of you that avril put on RG with THAT lower back and you were ripped to f**k ... awesome condition, cracking physique and you also come across as a really nice fella


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Weeman, i'm completely blown away by your transformation mate...truly outstanding....how on earth did you manage to build you lower back like that?










I'd be over the moon if i could look half as good as you do in those pics mate....well done.... :thumb:


----------



## josephbarcellon (Dec 14, 2007)

nice one mate looking awesome!!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I've said it before about that black and white pic, you are a cvnt:lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

bassmonster said:


> Weeman, i'm completely blown away by your transformation mate...truly outstanding....how on earth did you manage to build you lower back like that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





josephbarcellon said:


> nice one mate looking awesome!!





WRT said:


> I've said it before about that black and white pic, you are a cvnt:lol:


lol thanks guys,really means a lot

btw didnt think this would get bumped lol,only posted the link in a thread to help motivate a guy in an unfortunate position


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

weeman said:


> lol thanks guys,really means a lot
> 
> btw didnt think this would get bumped lol,only posted the link in a thread to help motivate a guy in an unfortunate position


Outstanding christmas tree, paper thin skin and high amounts of detail.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Loving the man boobies in the first pic Bri!!!! Were you and Ser together back then? She had some nice fun bags to play with if you 2 were together back then:laugh:

Awesome transformation mate!!!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I could not see the back pic :confused1: can you post it for me please Bri?

Still loving that b&w one though :thumb:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

One word "insperational"

so you are gonna get back up on that stage next year are you???


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

NickR24 said:


> Outstanding christmas tree, paper thin skin and high amounts of detail.


thanks mate 



ZEUS said:


> Loving the man boobies in the first pic Bri!!!! Were you and Ser together back then? She had some nice fun bags to play with if you 2 were together back then:laugh:
> 
> Awesome transformation mate!!!!


lol ooooooh yeah we were together then,i still slag her off for shagging me when i looked like that even now lmfao:lol:



Jem said:


> I could not see the back pic :confused1: can you post it for me please Bri?
> 
> Still loving that b&w one though :thumb:


attached at bottom of page for you 



big silver back said:


> One word "insperational"
> 
> so you are gonna get back up on that stage next year are you???


thanks big chap!

no mate,defo no next year for me,as much as i would love to i need to try and have a real good offseason instead next year and hopefully come back with a bang


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

weeman the black and white pic on the first page is fckin awesome pal


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

you better have a proper off season you fker....none of your shennanigan (well a bit less) cause you could be fkn someone quite special mate if you'd knuckle down a tiny bit. You know it too


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

hilly said:


> weeman the black and white pic on the first page is fckin awesome pal


thanks matey 



Uriel said:


> you better have a proper off season you fker....none of your shennanigan (well a bit less) cause you could be fkn someone quite special mate if you'd knuckle down a tiny bit. You know it too


must learn self control! in all seriousness i NEED to,i fuk about far too much,i'm my own worst enemy.

Dont think that i would ever be something special tho,but i know i can be better than what i am now 

flattered all the same John


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I remember the first show you were going to do, and I came down to the gym to see you do one of your last peel offs - I'd never seen anything like it up until that point! Your skin was that thin that when you moved it you could see it moving over the muscles (obv coz there was no fat, duh)....it was quite disgusting actually Bovril Bum - and I don't forgive you for showing me that! :lol:

Just kidding - love it!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RedKola said:


> I remember the first show you were going to do, and I came down to the gym to see you do one of your last peel offs - I'd never seen anything like it up until that point! Your skin was that thin that when you moved it you could see it moving over the muscles (obv coz there was no fat, duh)....it was quite disgusting actually Bovril Bum - and I don't forgive you for showing me that! :lol:
> 
> Just kidding - love it!


Bovril Bum - loving the new name :thumb: it's a keeper - I hear it's beefy


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Jem said:


> Bovril Bum - loving the new name :thumb: it's a keeper - I hear it's beefy


Shhhh - Sorry Ser/Bri (AKA Bovril Bum) - it was Jem that let the cat out the bag!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Shhhh - Sorry Ser/Bri (AKA Bovril Bum) - it was Jem that let the cat out the bag!


Don't start him off on cats again ffs :whistling: we just got over that hurdle .... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

RedKola said:


> I remember the first show you were going to do, and I came down to the gym to see you do one of your last peel offs - I'd never seen anything like it up until that point! Your skin was that thin that when you moved it you could see it moving over the muscles (obv coz there was no fat, duh)....it was quite disgusting actually Bovril Bum - and I don't forgive you for showing me that! :lol:
> 
> Just kidding - love it!


lmao thats really flattering L.A. ,but i can read between the lines,i know what you really ment was-why havent i seen you look like that since you lard ass piece of sh1t?you chasing the numbers deep fried butt boy? :lol: :lol: :lol:



Jem said:


> Don't start him off on cats again ffs :whistling: we just got over that hurdle .... :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :innocent:










:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

If Brian were a cat, that would be him :lol:

All the key components are there: its ginger, and its t-shirt is too small :lol:

I got some Bovril today as it happens, might go grab a mug :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Look fantastic mate.

Especially for a ginge :lol:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

look awesome baba, inspires me haha


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

A tip for you guys too....Brian doesn't use dream tan......Bovril all the way!  :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> lmao thats really flattering L.A. ,but i can read between the lines,i know what you really ment was-why havent i seen you look like that since you lard ass piece of sh1t?you chasing the numbers deep fried butt boy? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :innocent:
> 
> ...


oh ffs :cursing: :lol: :lol: :lol: look it's Bovril Bum now ...sneaky cat is no more


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Dan said:


> Look fantastic mate.
> 
> Especially for a ginge :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: cheers mate



BigBiff said:


> look awesome baba, inspires me haha


gimme your forearms you cvnt!!



RedKola said:


> A tip for you guys too....Brian doesn't use dream tan......Bovril all the way!  :lol:


its the beefy tan for the beefy man:lol: :lol:



Jem said:


> oh ffs :cursing: :lol: :lol: :lol: look it's Bovril Bum now ...sneaky cat is no more


you kow that pic does it for you in a strange way,you know it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> If Brian were a cat, that would be him :lol:
> 
> All the key components are there: its ginger, and its t-shirt is too small :lol:
> 
> I got some Bovril today as it happens, might go grab a mug :thumbup1:


i almosed p1ssed myself when i found the pic,its sooo the cat me lmfao


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Trade you 4arms for your biceps, and condition. Also metabolism haha

and chest


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> its the beefy tan for the beefy man:lol: :lol:


Oh man, you should write to Bovril and offer to do a special edition Bovril...complete with orange lid (ginger) and the slogan 'its the beefy tan for the beefy man'


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

RedKola said:


> Oh man, you should write to Bovril and offer to do a special edition Bovril...complete with orange lid (ginger) and the slogan 'its the beefy tan for the beefy man'


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

